# Tattoos



## User49 (May 17, 2007)

*So I've never been that keen on getting a tattoo before, but suddenly i have this NEED to express myself. I'm the most indecisive person I know so I was thinking of getting a henna tattoo done before I go for the real thing! 

The trouble is I can't figure out WHERE to put it or WHAT i want done! Does anyone have any experiences they cud share with me or photos of their tatoos that can inspire me? 

I also can't STAND what my bf calls 'slag tags' (tattoos done on the lower back of like butterflies or dolphins or other non original or non imaginitive  tattoos!)

 When I get it done it has to be  representative of something. Not just any old picture. 

So far things I have seen that I have admired - Brandon B (from Incubus) red arm tattoo, John Mayers periodic table tattoo, a friend of a friend had 'no regrets' tattooed on the back of her neck. Or Amy from shipwrecked has one across her back with stars... 

It's just too hard to decide! I just want one simple, sexy, pretty looking work of art somewhere on my body, but I just can't seem to make up my mind!!! I think I will draw and create it, I just don't know if I'm conviced. Any photos to inspire would be much appreciated!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*


----------



## triccc (May 17, 2007)

slag tag? I've always heard it called a "tramp stamp".


I have a bunch, so I will post a few, But I am not so sure they will inspire you!





























You can always check out www.bmezine.com for some photos of tattoos. or when you are at a bookstore, check out a tattoo magazine, theres like 5 different ones.

hope that helps!


----------



## User49 (May 17, 2007)

*I love the guns one! Way cool!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so sad but my friend suggested (as a joke) I get the M.A.C logo and then i was like COOOOOOLLL! BUt i have been convinced otherwise now. It would be taking the obsession a little too far me thinks! I just want something that expresses part of me! But I don't know what! I think maybe a thin tattoo would be nice? Something swirly? I don't know! *


----------



## knoxydoll (May 17, 2007)

If you don't know what you want, _*don't*_ get one. It'll be on your skin forever. Most, not all, people who get something on the spur of the moment end up regretting it later on in life. I would suggest thinking of things that you feel represent yourself. Look through online galleries of pictures for inspiration. Then bring your ideas to a tattoo shop for a custom design.


----------



## User49 (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_If you don't know what you want, *don't* get one. It'll be on your skin forever. I would suggest thinking of things that you feel represent yourself._

 
Yeah I'm well aware lol! I'm going to decide on something, get a henna tat done to see what i think and then give it a few months to figure out if I keep liking it! I want to design it myself as well. But it's so hard to think of something that does represent me. And something that will represent me in ten years as well! I also want to get another peircing, but I can't decide. My bf loves lip peircings but I don't think they're that attractive. At least not when people push them out with their tounge and u see the fleshy bits (ew!) . I was thinking a nose peircing. I think I'm going into another stage in life and i want to represent that somehow. I just don't know how yet!


----------



## knoxydoll (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_Yeah I'm well aware lol! I'm going to decide on something, get a henna tat done to see what i think and then give it a few months to figure out if I keep liking it! I want to design it myself as well. But it's so hard to think of something that does represent me. And something that will represent me in ten years as well! I also want to get another peircing, but I can't decide. My bf loves lip peircings but I don't think they're that attractive. At least not when people push them out with their tounge and u see the fleshy bits (ew!) . I was thinking a nose peircing. I think I'm going into another stage in life and i want to represent that somehow. I just don't know how yet!_

 
 Just brainstorm on things you like, things you do, things that corrolate to both of those. It can be a little abstract like how my conch represents home and that it's always with me. The process can take a while to choose what you want.
 Piercing wise my favourite are lains (horizontally through the lip) they are rare and difficult to heal. I personally hate nose peircings, I don't know why but I do. The hardest facial piercing to pull off (IMO) is the marilyn/monroe/madonna (the name changes by where you live and who you know but it's placement is on the upperlip area... I'm too tired to describe it) . Anyways my point was very few people can pull that one off yet it seems to be really popular (around here at least). I have a friggin' mole there I don't know why you'd want to put a fake one. I'd look around to see which piercings you find attractive and then go with that one, at least if you don't like it you can always take it out.


----------



## triccc (May 17, 2007)

www.bmezine.com

also has piercings on their site.


----------



## eulchen (May 17, 2007)

i had this "urge" since i was 12 or 13 but my mother was very reasonable and always said i should wait until i was 18. so the real problem began when i was 17 bout WHAT i wanted and WHERE i wanted it. when i decided it was just before my 18th birthday and i got a date right after my birthday for this one: 






i love it. its picassos design for a dove of peace and its tattooed on the inside of my right hip flying towards my navel. and me being a naive girl just before i started to study policital science it was a reasonable choice. im still believing that everything can turn for the better if people would actually talk with each other. thats why im planning on saving the world when i finished studying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i recently got the urge again, but ill first get the dove re-done because the colour has worn off slightly (yes, thats a green olive branch in her mouth!) if i still have the urge afterwards ill start thinking of a new motif. (actually i started already, but im not sure yet. this can take some time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

what i wouldnt get are tribals. they are meaningless to ME, im not part of any tribe whos culture is to get such tattoos. they look beautiful, but in our society they do not have any meaning, and i support the thought of a tattoo meaning something. my best friend has such a tattoo, its just there and doesnt mean anything to her, its just so she has something "special" (she got it before i got mine as she is older; that was during the time everybody got the tribals because they were so trendy... prefered over the asses...look at them now...)


----------



## little teaser (May 17, 2007)

lol.. i like tribal tattoos and dont mind if theres no meaning, not all tattoos have to have a meaning, cant people just get a tattoo for simple reason of just likeing it and the art of it.
from the way you talk about going through a phase sounds like your young(i could be wrong) but when you consider what tattoos and pierceings you are gonna get and where you are gonna put them, you should also think about the jobs you are gonna get not all jobs are tattoo and piercing friendly... something to think about when decideing....


----------



## triccc (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_lol.. i like tribal tattoos and dont mind if theres no meaning, not all tattoos have to have a meaning, cant people just get a tattoo for simple reason of just likeing it and the art of it._

 
people do get tattoos that don't have a meaning, most of mine are at least. some are just things I like. 
I personally don't like tribal, because even if it is some design.. i wouldn't want a bunch of wavy lines.  
But some people do. And I can understand that. I know some people wouldn't want a cupcake on their bum like I do, so to each their own.


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (May 17, 2007)

Hahaha...Tramp stamps...


I have an unfinished half sleeve and am going to get some behind my ears and stuff...


You don't have to have meanings behind tattoos...I hate it when people tell me I have to. Yeah...bmezine is a good source. Tons of pictures.​


----------



## MACATTAK (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *triccc* 

 
_slag tag? I've always heard it called a "tramp stamp".


I have a bunch, so I will post a few, But I am not so sure they will inspire you!





























You can always check out www.bmezine.com for some photos of tattoos. or when you are at a bookstore, check out a tattoo magazine, theres like 5 different ones.

hope that helps!_

 
Your tattos are F-INKG great!  I love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My favorites are the cupcake & the skull/stars cobweb, the 2 pistols...hmmm on second thought all of them!  Thank you for sharing


----------



## Kat (May 17, 2007)

Triccc - i'm in love with that cupcake and the rocket!!

Glitter, take a look at this thread, it might get you thinking. 

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...hlight=tattoos

It also has a picture of beloved black cat tattoo in there hehe.  It kinda represents who I am now, there is an explanation with it.  

I am considering gettings some greyscale fireworks integrated with it, and up my side onto my ribs.  I am incredibly sentimental and still to this day, fireworks hold many many lovely memories for me from childhood!

For the record though, I don't think tattoos _need_ to be loaded with meaning for everyone.  If you're truly just a fan of body art, then go for it - as long as you've thought it through.


----------



## eulchen (May 17, 2007)

yeah, i dont mean anybody else shouldnt get one because i wouldnt get one for me... if you want one because it looks good and you like it, get it... 

i just was kinda put off it when EVERYBODY around me seemed to have gotten one of these, and especially with those right up yer bum (we call them "arschgeweihe" in germans, well "ass antlers" would be the english translation") they werent anything special, because ALL had them. it was a trend, and i thought it to be boring, everywhere you saw a women with lowcut jeans, you also saw one of these. some even had the same design, not good when youre living in a small town... thats why im not so much into tribals. now that its not a "trend" anymore i guess its ok again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edited: actually, thinking that a design is lovely/pretty/whatever can be a meaning, too, can it? so to get this straight, my non-liking of tribals is something purely personal. and i admit that some designs look really good, its just not something i would get tattooed on my skin.


----------



## Hilly (May 17, 2007)

I have a tat on my foot...and i hate it and plan on getting it removed. I did it on spring break and it looks like ass now. 
It was $30 so naturally it was a steal lol. 
Live and learn!


----------



## ThiicknSeskii (May 17, 2007)

I got most my tattoos in white ink because i was also worried id regret it but i love it, I have Jane on my wrist in white ink and the only cons are some people think its a raised scar (its on my wrist so that cant be good) and when you tan it goes darker with your skin, so its starting to turn a nice ivory color and more real. I also have a colorful fat puffy cup cake with a cute love heart shaped cherry and wings on my foot which i do regret only because of the placement, my heels rubbed against it while it was fresh and i have a few lines through it. BME is great for browsing through photos.


----------



## Jillipede (May 18, 2007)

I only have one tattoo and it's on my upper right arm. It's a swallow. I love it! I would suggest getting some tattoo magazines and looking for styles and colors you like, then getting something totally original that means something special to you.


----------



## User49 (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. I've been trying to gather my thoughts on all these topics. I don't want blue or black ink, I think I want to stick to red, but I'm not sure yet. I do want something with meaning to me tho. I can appreciate others having them done for the art of it, but as it's something that u sort of show off it, for me has to have some kind of representation. It's so hard trying to figure one out! I used to love stars, but every1 has them. Every1 also seems to get them on their lower back and it's not a nice look to me. If any1 else has any tattoos pls feel free to post pics!


----------



## little teaser (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *freaksinunif0rm* 

 
_Hahaha...Tramp stamps...​


I have an unfinished half sleeve and am going to get some behind my ears and stuff...​ 

You don't have to have meanings behind tattoos...I hate it when people tell me I have to. Yeah...bmezine is a good source. Tons of pictures.​_

 
i agree^ i hate when people ask me that too, like im suppose to give a story to a stranger why i got what i got... when they ask what does it mean i tell them it means i like tattoos and and i like art. although i have thought about getting my dads initals on my wrist(he pass away) but his initals are w.a.r  so i duno about that ha


----------



## little teaser (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jillipede* 

 
_I only have one tattoo and it's on my upper right arm. It's a swallow. I love it! I would suggest getting some tattoo magazines and looking for styles and colors you like, then getting something totally original that means something special to you._

 
love your tattoo


----------



## SmileyfacedPen (May 18, 2007)

I got my first tattoo back in April; it's a memorial for my father. I don't have any pictures of it fully healed, but here's one of while it was starting to heal and was peeling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q...t/peeling2.jpg

It's fully healed now, so if you'd like, I can take a picture later today. I've also got 7 piercings: two in one ear, one in the other, two in my nose, my left eyebrow, and my lip. The way I feel about the matters of "what will it look like in 30 years?" and "you won't get a job with tattoos/piercings" is that A) I could be dead in 30 years, and B) I wouldn't enjoy working at a place like that anyway! Although I do understand why some people think that tattoos and piercings are unattractive, and they shouldn't have to look at me all day either. 

You could go in and talk to a tattoo artist, and brainstorm ideas with them; if they're a good one, they'll be more than willing to help you out. You could also take in some pictures of different tattoos that you like, or pictures of other things you like (animals, flowers, whatever floats your boat) after looking up the meanings for them in different cultures... for example, lots of people get tattoos of koi fish, or carp, because in some cultures they symbolize strength and perseverence.

Hope this helped some! It turned out a lot longer and rambly than I had originally thought it would!


----------



## saj20052006 (May 19, 2007)

Make sure you put it somewhere where it can be concealed if neccessary.  I have one on my leg from knee to ankle (Storm of the X-Men).  I've had it for about 10 years and I do not regret it.  It's the one part of body that will probably never be fat and flabby and I can conceal it when I wear pants and capris.  Have the time I forget it's there until some goes "What's that on your leg?"


----------



## Tash (May 19, 2007)

I've got one of my hand, it's an arrow and I absolutely adore it.  It's inbetween my index finger and thumb and nobody ever notices it which is why I got it there.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 19, 2007)

http://www.bmezine.com

Has a TON of tatoo pics. I can't get one done, the tattoo would be ruined by bleeding, but have fun with henna. I love henna, espcially on the hands.


----------



## metalkitty (May 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eulchen* 

 
_yeah, i dont mean anybody else shouldnt get one because i wouldnt get one for me... if you want one because it looks good and you like it, get it... 

i just was kinda put off it when EVERYBODY around me seemed to have gotten one of these, and especially with those right up yer bum (we call them "arschgeweihe" in germans, well "ass antlers" would be the english translation") they werent anything special, because ALL had them. it was a trend, and i thought it to be boring, everywhere you saw a women with lowcut jeans, you also saw one of these. some even had the same design, not good when youre living in a small town... thats why im not so much into tribals. now that its not a "trend" anymore i guess its ok again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edited: actually, thinking that a design is lovely/pretty/whatever can be a meaning, too, can it? so to get this straight, my non-liking of tribals is something purely personal. and i admit that some designs look really good, its just not something i would get tattooed on my skin._

 
Lol at 'ass antlers'! I personally don't care for tribal and don't see why so many people get them if they aren't in a tribe or really into tribal culture. Just seems almost blasphemous almost to walk around with things you don't know the meaning to inked on your body... That's just me though, there has been some tribals I admire like this guy with black and red hearts and zig zags up and down his sides. It was cool.
I tend to like tattoos that are pleasing to the beholders eye and have some kind of discreet symbol to the persons personality, memories, or interests. Like if you've always thought outside the box and you've always been considered eccentric, maybe something like a space shuttle or a space/ cloud theme that you can elaberate on. If I were you, once I had the idea in my head, I'd wait at least a couple months to see if I still like the idea since there's no rush.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (May 19, 2007)

I want to get one of an prayer hand.


----------



## maxcat (May 20, 2007)

Couple of things... 
I have two. They are neither small nor inconspicuous, I LOVE them.
First, decide on what you want. You say you want to design it yourself. STOP. Find someone whose tattoos you like, get a referral and get that artist to help you. Unless you are some kind of kick ass graphic designer, what you want will not translate well. 
Once you have the design, photocopy it and put it everywhere. Use it as your bookmark, stick it on the bathroom mirror, the microwave, the wor steering wheel... if you still like it after a couple of months, then it's time to decide on where. 
Wrists, shoulders and ankles are the most gravity and stretch resistant. 
Feet are good but you need to wear flipflops for at least a week, lest you mess with the scab. 
And one thing about the "tramp stamp" - the worse thing is going to be when these gals want babies. It's right where they put the epidural, and they *won't* because if any flecks of ink get picked up into the needle and stuck into your spinal column, it could cause serious problems.


----------



## little teaser (May 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 

 
_Couple of things... 
I have two. They are neither small nor inconspicuous, I LOVE them.
First, decide on what you want. You say you want to design it yourself. STOP. Find someone whose tattoos you like, get a referral and get that artist to help you. Unless you are some kind of kick ass graphic designer, what you want will not translate well. 
Once you have the design, photocopy it and put it everywhere. Use it as your bookmark, stick it on the bathroom mirror, the microwave, the wor steering wheel... if you still like it after a couple of months, then it's time to decide on where. 
Wrists, shoulders and ankles are the most gravity and stretch resistant. 
Feet are good but you need to wear flipflops for at least a week, lest you mess with the scab. 
And one thing about the "tramp stamp" - the worse thing is going to be when these gals want babies. It's right where they put the epidural, and they *won't* because if any flecks of ink get picked up into the needle and stuck into your spinal column, it could cause serious problems._

 
great advice^^ but have to disagree on one thing about the tramp stamp and epidural.. they "did" give me a epidural even though i had a tattoo there


----------



## User49 (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 

 
_I want to get one of an prayer hand._

 
Is that true!? 98% woah!


----------



## Ella_ (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 

 
_Couple of things... 
And one thing about the "tramp stamp" - the worse thing is going to be when these gals want babies. It's right where they put the epidural, and they *won't* because if any flecks of ink get picked up into the needle and stuck into your spinal column, it could cause serious problems._

 
Actually this is a myth. There is no way ink can get pushed into the spinal column, or anywhere else. Firstly surgical needles are designed in such a way that they cut a crescent into the skin, they dont remove a core or plug of skin like many beleive they do. Secondly the pigment dries into the layer of skin and basically sits there like melanin does because. Sure tattooed skin can feel a little different to virgin skin, but this isnt because of pigment in the lower layers, its actually due to scar tissue. 

The only possible way a lower back tattoo can interfere with an epidural is by making it slightly tougher on the anestesiologist (im sure ive spelt that wrong) to find the correct location for the needle...

If ink could get pushed into the body in such a way that 'flecks of ink' could get past the dermal layers of the skin the body would attack the ink with white blood cells, process it and get rid of it. This is actually what happens with lazer tattoo removal, the lazer breaks up the ink into smaller particles that get carried off by blood and lympatic fluid to be metabolised and disposed of.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (May 21, 2007)

My latest one is La Bella Vita written on my foot and 4 paw prints up the side of it. It has significant meaning as Bella is my cats name (hence the pawprints) and the actual quote has meaning due to overcoming a lot of crap in my life... I love tattoos, my only advice is to research and take your time with it, otherwise you may end up regretting it.


----------



## kimmy (May 21, 2007)

i have two so far and plans for...alot more. both of my current pieces have really deep meaning, but the piece i want on my left shoulder doesn't really have a whole lot of meaning. it's just a wyland painting that i've always really liked and always seemed really inspirational to me. but here's what i've got right now:





click here to see my other one. (this picture was taken right after i got it done, so there's a little blood.)

just remember that this will be on your body forever. and that there is nothing wrong with getting a piece just for art's sake, if you like it, you get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also remember too, though, that in most professional environments, tattoos are still not very readily accepted. keep in mind that you may be required to cover your ink up for work.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 9, 2007)

I got my first tattoo in November of last year. It was a tramp stamp that I drew myself. The second one I got in April. I drew the middle part (the knot work) off of a jewelry charm I saw online and the tattoo artist did the tribal surrounding it. 
First things first. Get a tattoo that you know you're gonna want and not going to ever regret. Tattoos can't be taken off at the end of the evening like makeup. I knew 7 years ago that I wanted to get a tramp stamp but I just didn't know what I wanted it to be. Also, I didn't want it to be something that everyone else had and I wanted it to be "original". About 4 years ago I decided that I wanted to try drawing my own tattoo and a year later, I came up with the one I got for a tramp stamp. It took me 2 years later to work up the nerve to finally get it done so I got it last november. Now I want more ink..even after the second tattoo I got (which was really painful when he was working on the detail in the knot work!!). 
The second one, even though it is not completely my own drawing, is still original due to the fact that my artist drew the rest of it himself out of nowhere. He loved the fact that I was all for him coming up with something on his cause it was the first time that someone had given him free reign over a tattoo, which made the tattoo that much more "sentimental" (in a sense) for me, because it was like I popped his "you do what you gotta go" cherry. lol.


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Aug 9, 2007)

Well....I HIGHLY recommend you think it through and Maxcat's idea of posting it EVERYWHERE for a few months is great! I have two tattoos. One is a whimsical butterfly that I got last March on my ankle that i LOVE and does have sentimental meaning to me, which I attached a pic of. BUT I got 7 stars on my foot lasy month and I HATE them. I rushed into getting them because I wanted them on the 4th and i wasnt sure on what i wanted. The placement is horrible and was the worst mistake. I have already looked into getting them removed. So my advice is to THINK IT THROUGH!!!!!


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 9, 2007)

i had a tribal tattoo on my lower back when i was 19...
i had it done on a whim and really regret it...
im now getting it covered up with a oriental flowerback piece!

so with my other 3...(im on my bros computer so not very good pix!will update!) i designed them...then left them on my coffee table to look at everyday...

and if i still liked it after a few weeks i went for it

i have a dove on my neck (ouch!)
a gun shooting pink hearts on my inner for arm (not very clear pic sorry!)
and a swirly 'B' behind my right ear

i love them all...just wish i had the guts to get a sleeve like sabina kelley!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 13, 2007)

Before I got my tattoo, I wanted it to be something meaningful or unique. But I couldn't think of anything...and I thought about it all the time but I just couldn't make my mind up.

I eventually said you know what I'm just gonna go, and talk about it when I get there. My boyfriend's friend does tattoos, although he's not licensed...he knows what he's doing and I was completely comfortable with it.

So basically I ended up getting 3 flowers (pink and blue) with my name (Rebecca) above it. Yes, its common. Yeah, its not really unique (at all) but I honestly don't care. I love it...its my first tattoo and I don't regret it..my name will never change lol.

its on my upper left shoulder blade. I wish I had a picture. anyways, I always thought if u wanted ur tattoo to really mean something, you'd probably have an easier time choosing one. In my case, I don't care if it means something...I'm gonna get what I like. I just hate on Miami Ink when the people tell these dumb elaborate stories about what their tattoo means. Not all of the stories are dumb, but...some are.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 

 
_Once you have the design, photocopy it and put it everywhere. Use it as your bookmark, stick it on the bathroom mirror, the microwave, the wor steering wheel... if you still like it after a couple of months, then it's time to decide on where. _

 
I absolutely agree...once I designed my tats (except my Ankh, but that was important & wasn't going to change) I lived with them...drew them on my body w/ marker to make sure I liked the placement & then put the design everywhere so that if I looked around anywhere I saw it & whenever I was bored, I would doodle them on everything.

And with my Ankh, had I had a chance to think about that one more, I definitely would have refined the design more (but that's ok cause I'm going back to get stuff added onto it when I can afford it again)


----------

